# Merry Christmas!



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2016)

@babsbag @Hens and Roos @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Ferguson K @samssimonsays @nstone630 @Latestarter @norseofcourse @frustratedearthmother @BlessedWithGoats @NH homesteader @Baymule @luvmypets @Fullhousefarm @Mike CHS @cjc @TAH @misfitmorgan @BrendaMNgri @CntryBoy777 @Nifty @Sumi @Support @Beekissed @WildRoseBeef @SheepGirl @Sheepshape @Alexz7272 @purplequeenvt @GLENMAR @Bunnylady @farmerjan @Mini Horses @Kusanar @greybeard @Bossroo @Devonviolet @jhm47 @Green Acres Farm @Goatgirl47 @goatgurl @micah wotring @Lanthanum @DutchBunny03 @HomeOnTheRange @HomesteaderWife 

Merry Christmas!
Hope y'all have a great time with friends & Family! 

(I'm sure I missed some folks....Merry Christmas to y'all as well!)


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you as well and all the great people here on BYH!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you & SBC, as well as all the other wonderful BYH'ers we have come to know and love!

Our DD & her family will be travelling to PA, to spend Christmas with her DH's family, so we invited @Latestarter over for some Texas grilling. We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas!!!
That sounds really fun.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 23, 2016)

We don't celebrate....but, the sentiments and well Wishes are very Appreciated from ALL....and we Hope all goes Well with each and every Gathering....Safe Travel....our Thoughts and Prayers are with each of you....and hoping it is a time of 'Healing' for those that have Lost so Much this past year!!


----------



## TAH (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to every BYH-er on here! 

We personally don't celebrate Christmas but do spend time with family and friends that do. 
Praying everybody has safe travels!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all the great folks here!!! And good luck with your animals in the cold weather!


----------



## cjc (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyone! The cows will be getting a big bale of alfalfa to celebrate with us! Enjoy the holidays.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all the great folks here!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to every one and a thanks for the fellowship.  Safe travels to all that will be visiting family and friends.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2016)

Just wanted to say, this year I just wanted to spend time with my cousin. That came true today.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm getting Maurine a washing machine for Christmas
She is getting me a dryer
The romance is still there folks


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm getting Maurine a washing machine for Christmas
> She is getting me a dryer
> The romance is still there folks





My Christmas gift to my DH is ....
I won't get any more dogs til we move!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

We just consider things we are getting anyway Christmas gifts.  My husband and I never have done gifts. I take that back,  he bought me a beautiful camera one year that was an actual surprise. 

This year I am getting a new buck (this summer)  so merry Christmas to me in June or so. And my DH got some boots.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> My Christmas gift to my DH is ....
> I won't get any more dogs til we move!


What's the deal with the move?
Why don't you move our way
You aren't moving to TX are you?
Seems TX is BYH central now


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2016)

As far as the move...  your guess is as good as mine

The door just hasn't opened for us yet. Meanwhile I am getting stuff to the dump and cleaning stuff out... I am also so tired of not having done much here that I am now... you watch after I have things the way I like them we'll move. 

Ah... NO to Texas... as long as I can help it!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Ah... NO to Texas... as long as I can help it!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2016)

X2 SBC   Merry Christmas right back at y'all! My son and his family headed back home today so I'll be sharing Christmas dinner and good companionship with @Devonviolet and her DH. I hope all find something to rejoice about and wish all the best for the coming year.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 23, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


>



"Cause nothing could be finer
Than to be in Carolina
In the morning "


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm getting Maurine a washing machine for Christmas
> She is getting me a dryer
> The romance is still there folks


Smart idea!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Blessed New Year everyone!! Have a safe, blessed Christmas! @Goat Whisperer... Cute pic of the bunny!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 23, 2016)

My DH and I don't exchange gifts anymore, it is too hard to figure out surprises. So I am getting a puppy and he is getting a happy wife. 

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night. Be happy, be safe, have fun, and remember that spring is just around the corner. The shortest day of the year is behind us already.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 23, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My DH and I don't exchange gifts anymore, it is too hard to figure out surprises. So I am getting a puppy and he is getting a happy wife.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night. Be happy, be safe, have fun, and remember that spring is just around the corner. The shortest day of the year is behind us already.



AMEN to the shortest day being behind us  Thing is we get our coldest weather in Feb usually.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm beginning to think I live up in the rain forests of the Northwest... It's been rainy/misty/foggy all day and that's the continuing forecast for the next week with interspersed T-storms. We "might" get a peek at a little sunshine for a bit on Sunday early, then right back to wet. Well, I DID say I moved here specifically because they got rain... At least the temps will be such that I shouldn't need to run the heat, except maybe to dry things out a bit. Highs are forecast mid 60s to mid 70s for highs till at least next Thursday with lows in the 40s to 50s. Looks like another major winter event for those in the northern plains... Stay warm and safe!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 23, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer - thank you and Merry Christmas to you and everyone here on BHY herds also!


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 24, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Ah... NO to Texas... as long as I can help it!


Haha, I hate the heat. WV is for me.


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 24, 2016)

Late to the party but Merry Christmas everybody! I'm relatively new on the forum but it's been great and I'm sure will be. Thanx!


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 24, 2016)

From all of us to all of you, Merry Christmas!





(sorry, I know, rotten picture. What can I say? I'm better with a sewing machine than a camera)


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy holidays to all!



OneFineAcre said:


> I'm getting Maurine a washing machine for Christmas
> She is getting me a dryer
> The romance is still there folks



You sound like our kind of people!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 24, 2016)

Those dogs actually look like they are posing. 

Had to get back on to say:

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.

I got my Christmas Eve reminder this morning that 15k volts is painful so the mind wasn't quite thinking right.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 24, 2016)

Owwwwww!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 24, 2016)

@purplequeenvt best Christmas picture ever! The dog with the hat has such an expressive face. You can get border collies to wear hats and sit still?


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 24, 2016)

John got me a bale of Alfalfa for the girls. A big bale. He also got me a pulsator, one of the last parts to my milk machine, and took care of the critters this morning so I could sleep.

I got him a buckling, which is more for me . I also got him some personal things that he's been opening for the last two weeks and tomorrow he gets his big present. A flame retardant and oil resistant hoodie for when he's working on cars and a silicone ring.

We gift practically.


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 24, 2016)

purplequeenvt said:


> Merry Christmas!


Wow, couldn't help but notice that the dogs are not just a blur across the screen!  If we tried that with our greyhound/terrier...Well, lets just say the picture wouldn't be near as good. XD


----------



## nstone630 (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and your family as well. Hope everyone is safe and has a wonderful holiday.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!! We are looking forward to a great New Year on the farm.


----------



## Kusanar (Dec 24, 2016)

Aww! thanks for including me! You have a good Christmas and new years too!


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas guys!



 
 Hope everyone gets/gives awesome gifts! Sorry for the semi-late reply, I have this habit of seeing posts I want to reply too and the being like "nah I'll do it later" and then I procrastinate for a week or so


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2016)

Well you did have school.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Dec 24, 2016)

LINKSMŲ KALĖDŲ  
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 24, 2016)

Ok, now I can officially say Merry Christmas. 
Cuz it's now the 25th


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh lol. I'm alt to go to bed but wanted to check here first.


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 25, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ok, now I can officially say Merry Christmas.
> Cuz it's now the 25th


Haha, Merry Christmas! XD I'm up way too late.


----------



## Sumi (Dec 25, 2016)

To all our BYH members and visitors…


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 25, 2016)

@Sumi, that blessing needs to add a final line:

"And reside there throughout the coming year!"

Best wishes for you and yours


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas! I stayed up later then I have in the past last night.


----------



## Sumi (Dec 25, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> @Sumi, that blessing needs to add a final line:
> 
> "And reside there throughout the coming year!"
> 
> Best wishes for you and yours


I agree, Joe. Thank you and same to you and your loved ones


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks! Not a stellar Christmas here with half of us recovering from the flu and the other half down for the count with it. 

But- we are blessed!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 27, 2016)

I missed this..... Merry Christmas......better late then never i always say....cause i am always late..


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 27, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> I missed this..... Merry Christmas......better late then never i always say....cause i am always late..


XD me too.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 27, 2016)

X3, hence my handle...


----------



## TAH (Dec 27, 2016)

I am early on everything...like not LOL!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 28, 2016)

It's ok my chickens can get all the worms...i dont need to be the early bird.


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 28, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> It's ok my chickens can get all the worms...i dont need to be the early bird.


Haha, and if you were early you'd probably feed 'm to the chickens anyway. XD


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 28, 2016)

micah wotring said:


>



It was in the 80's on Christmas in Fl...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 28, 2016)

nice find @micah wotring


----------



## greybeard (Dec 29, 2016)

Hope everyone had a good one. Christmas morning...I'm still in the doghouse over it...my wife is mad I decided to go feral hog hunting when we were supposed to be on our way down to my niece's house for our family gathering.. and I got a nice one.I mean c'mon--what's a guy to do--try to suppress that instinctive and primal urge to go out and put some meat on the table?
Not me..
 

Actually, she's not so much mad that I got one--she's mad about how I did it...
 

 

 
Yep, that's her car and I was driving.

Oh well, that's what insurance is for and why we carry full coverage. 
She'll get over it, or she won't.
(no, I didn't pick up the hog--we doubled back the 3 miles to the house and got my truck and went on to Christmas dinner--that was the muddiest hog I ever saw tho)
Car goes to the body shop Monday morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh man....that kinda stinks!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 29, 2016)

I suspect he does now, if the county road dept hasn't shoved him in a hole already--last time I went by, he was swollen up big as a barrel with all 4 feet pointing to the sky..


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 29, 2016)

Man... glad nobody was hurt, except maybe your shoulder from your wife smacking you. The car can be fixed. Kinda surprised the coyotes haven't dragged him off. Maybe he wasn't ripe enough for them yet? Gotta comment on your choice of Christmas get-together footwear.. Not exactly the best choice for hauling dead hogs out of the road...   But pretty stylish none the less.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2016)

Christmas was delivered today


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 29, 2016)

Santa is good


----------



## greybeard (Dec 29, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Gotta comment on your choice of Christmas get-together footwear.. Not exactly the best choice for hauling dead hogs out of the road...   But pretty stylish none the less.


Not my feet.  Hog was still alive when I pulled off the road and the guy behind us stopped, put a bullet in his head and I told my wife to run up and get a picture (for insurance co) while the hog was still on the pavement.  That's his feet as he's pulling it off the road before another car came around the curve and hit it. I had the hood of wife's car up in case there was an electrical short--didn't want the car to go up in flames.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2016)

So your feet were properly clad for a man going out to hunt feral hogs right?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 30, 2016)

Man... that hog had a target on it or something... hit by 2 cars and shot in the head, all within a span of minutes... Or maybe you meant before another car could come around the corner and hit it... either way, dead hog is dead hog, and your car is in for repairs.


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Dec 30, 2016)

Happy New year all of you!!!!!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 30, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Or maybe you meant before another car could come around the corner and hit it...


This.


----------

